# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  تغيير شاشة حماية سامسونج Replace Glass Screen Samsung s4 i9500

## jazouli89

*تغيير شاشة حماية سامسونج Replace Glass Screen Samsung s4 i9500* 
===============================================================  
[YOUTUBE]WhV2bvFHkEY&amp;feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي عبد الصمد

----------


## max_11

بارك الله فيك وأحسن 
الله اليك على ما قدمت
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

----------

